# Barry is a BIG star--Front page of the "Gary Post Tribune"



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

....and the caption should read. "how many pounds of bees did they say these are supposed to be?"


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Apparently _Barry _is just another pretty face - note that while lots of people were quoted in the article, they just used Barry in the photo!
:lookout:


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Hey, how did I get in there, I'm in the wrong state!


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

Better barber? Just for men?

Hmmm.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Apparently _Barry _is just another pretty face - note that while lots of people were quoted in the article, they just used Barry in the photo!
> :lookout:


Funny thing is, no more than 5 minutes after I got to Ed's, the camera guy got a call on an accident and took off!! I didn't even get to spill the beans on Ed!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

:lpf:


----------

